# synchro Ipad avec mac : ne pas perdre les apps



## jxh (7 Janvier 2011)

bonjour 

j'ai restauré mon mac avec une sauvegarde time machine antérieure à l'achat d'un ipad 


quand je lance la synchro de l'ipad avec le mac, itunes m'indique que les apps vont être effacées de l'ipad 

je loupe un truc bref je ne sais pas comment ne pas perdre ce que pour partie j'ai payé ni non plus devoir tout récupérer sur l'appstore 

par avance merci de votre aide

---------- Post added at 23h43 ---------- Previous post was at 23h06 ----------

ouf solution trouvée : sur l'icone ipad cliquer sur "transferer les achats " puis autoriser l'ordinateur et voili voilou


----------



## chti (8 Janvier 2011)

Dans iTunes, commencer par importer sur le Mac les applis achetées sur l'ipad (voir sous fichier)
Si jamais des applis manquaient, les racheter : au moment du paiement l'appsstore indique que cela a déjà été acheté et propose de les télécharger à nouveau...


----------

